# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الكويت >  مرسوم اميري رقم 15 لسنة 1959 بقانون الجنسية الكويتية

## هيثم الفقى

مرسوم اميري رقم 15 لسنة 1959 بقانون الجنسية الكويتية

نحن عبدالله السالم الصباح امير الكويت 
بناء على عرض رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام 
قررنا القانون الآتي :
مادة (1 (
الكويتيون اساساً هم المتوطنون في الكويت قبل سنة 1920 , وكانوا محافظين على اقامتهم العادية فيها الى يوم نشر هذا القانون . وتعتبر اقامة الاصول مكملة لاقامة الفروع .
و يعتبر الشخص محافظاً على اقامته العادية في الكويت حتى لو اقام في بلد اجنبي , متى كان قد استبقى نية العودة الى الكويت .
مادة (2(
يكون كويتياً كل من ولد في الكويت او في الخارج , لاب كويتي .
مادة (3(
يكون كويتياً 
1- من ولد في الكويت او في الخارج من ام كويتية , وكان مجهول الاب او لم يثبت نسبته لابيه قانوناً .
2- من ولد في الكويت لابوين مجهولين , و يعتبر اللقيط مولوداً فيها مالم يثبت العكس .
مادة (4( 
يجوز بمرسوم – بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية – منح الجنسية الكويتية لكل شخص بلغ سن الرشد اذا توافرت فيه الشروط الاتية :
1- ان يكون قد جعل بطريق مشروع اقامته في الكويت مدة عشرين سنة متتالية على الاقل او خمس عشرة سنة متتالية على الاقل اذا كان عربياً منتمياً الى بلد عربي , ولا يخل بالتوالي ان يخرج طالب الجنسية من الكويت لمهمة رسمية – فاذا خرج لغير مهمة رسمية مع احتفاظه بنية العودة – خصمت المدة التي يقضيها في الخارج من حساب مدة اقامته في الكويت .
2- ان يكون له سبب مشروع للرزق , وان يكون حسن السير غير محكوم عليه لجريمة مخلة بالشرف او الامانة .
3- ان يعرف اللغة العربية .
4- ان يكون على كفاية او ان يقوم بخدمات تحتاج اليها البلاد .
5- ان يكون مسلماً بالميلاد اصلاً , او يكون قد اعتنق الدين الاسلامي واشهر اسلامه وفقاً للطرق و الاجراءات المتبعة , ومضت على ذلك خمس سنوات على الاقل قبل منحه الجنسية الكويتية . و تسقط عنه هذه الجنسية بقوة القانون , ويعتبر المرسوم الصادر بمنحه اياها كأن لم يكن بارتداده عن الاسلام او سلوكه مسلكاً يقطع بنيته في ذلك . و يترتب على سقوط الجنسية الكويتية عنه في هذه الحالة سقوطها عمن يكون قد كسبها معه بطريق التبعية .
وتؤلف لجنة من الكويتيين – تعين بقرار من وزير الداخلية – تكون مهمتها ترشيح من تقترح منحهم الجنسية من بين طالبي التجنس بالتطبيق لاحكام هذه المادة . 
و يحدد بقانون العدد الذي يجوز منحه الجنسية كل سنة بالتطبيق لاحكام هذه المادة .
مادة (5(
استثناء من احكام المادة السابقة , يجوز منح الجنسية الكويتية بمرسوم – بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية – لمن يأتي :
أولاً – من ادى للبلاد خدمات جليلة .
ثانياً – المولود من ام كويتية , المحافظ على الاقامة فيها حتى بلوغه سن الرشد اذا كان ابوه الاجنبي اسيراً او قد طلق امه طلاقاً بائناً او توفى عنها .
و يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية معاملة القصر ممن تتوافر فيهم هذه الشروط معاملة الكويتيين لحين بلوغهم سن الرشد .
ثالثاً – من اقام في الكويت عام 1965 و ما قبله و حافظ على الاقامة فيها حتى صدور المرسوم بمنحه الجنسية . 
و تعتبر اقامة الاصول مكملة لاقامة الفروع في حكم البند ثالثاً من هذه المادة بشرط ان يكون الفرع مولوداً في الكويت و مقيماً بها , على ان يصدر قانون بتحديد العدد الذي يجوز منحه الجنسية كل سنة بالتطبيق لاحكام هذا البند .
و يشترط للحصول على الجنسية طبقاً لاحكام هذه المادة ان تتوافر في طالب الجنسية الشروط المنصوص عليها في البنود 5,3,2 من المادة السابقة .
مادة (6(
مع عدم الاخلال بالقانون رقم 44 لسنة 1994 , لا يكون لمن كسب الجنسية الكويتية وفقاً لاحكام المواد 4, 5 , 7 , 8 من هذا القانون حق الانتخاب لاي هيئة نيابية قبل انقضاء عشرين سنة ميلادية من تاريخ كسبه لهذه الجنسية . 
و لا يكون للمذكورين في الفقرة السابقة حق الترشيح او التعيين في أي هيئة نيابية .
مادة (7) 
لا يترتب على كسب الاجنبي الجنسية الكويتية ان تصبح زوجته كويتية الا اذا اعلنت رغبتها في ذلك خلال سنة من تاريخ كسب زوجها الجنسية الكويتية , و يعتبر اولاده القصر كويتيين , و لهم ان يقرروا اختيار جنسيتهم الاصلية خلال السنة التالية لبلوغهم سن الرشد .
اما اولاد المتجنس الذين يولدون بعد كسبه الجنسية الكويتية فيعتبرون كويتيين بصفة اصلية و يسري هذ ا الحكم على المولودين منهم قبل العمل بهذا القانون .
مادة (7) مكرر 
يجوز بمرسوم بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية منح الجنسية الكويتية للابناء الراشدين للمتجنس وقت كسب والدهم الجنسية الكويتية , وكذا للراشدين من احفاد المتجنس من اولاده الذكور , اذا توافرت فيهم الشروط المنصوص عليها في البنود 2 , 3 , 5 من المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون , وكانوا قد حافظوا على اقامتهم العادية في الكويت مدة لا تقل عن خمسة عشر عاماً قبل تاريخ صدور مرسوم منحهم الجنسية .
كما يجوز منح الجنسية الكويتية للقصر من احفاد المتجنس من اولاده الذكور المتوفى عنهم والدهم قبل منح الوالد هذه الجنسية الكويتية , على ان تقدم طلبات ناقصي الاهلية ممن يمثلهم قانوناً .
و تسري احكام المواد 6 , 11 مكرر , 13 من المرسوم الاميري رقم 15 لسنة 1959 م بشأن قانون الجنسية الكويتية على من يمنح الجنسية وفقاً لاحكام هذه المادة .
مادة (8(
لا يترتب على زواج المرأة الاجنبية من الكويتي ان تصبح كويتية الا اذا اعلنت وزير الداخلية برغبتها في كسب هذه الجنسية و استمرت الزوجية قائمة مدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ اعلان رغبتها . و يجوز لوزير الداخلية قبل منحها شهادة الجنسية ان يقرر حرمانها من كسب الجنسية الكويتية بطريق التبعية لزوجها . كما يجوز له الاعفاء من كل هذه المدة او بعضها .
فاذا كانت انتهاء الزوجية قبل انقضاء المدة المشار اليها في الفقرة السابقة بسبب الوفاة او الطلاق و كان للمرأة الاجنبية ابن او ابناء من زوجها و حافظت على اقامتها بالكويت حتى انقضاء هذه المدة فيجوز منحها الجنسية الكويتية بمرسوم بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية .
مادة (9(
اذا كسبت الزوجة الاجنبية الجنسية الكويتية وفقاً لاحكام المادتين السابقتين , فانها لا تفقدها عند انتهاء الزوجية الا اذا استردت جنسيتها الاصلية او كسبت جنسية اخرى .
المادة (10(
المرأة الكويتية التي تتزوج من اجنبي لا تفقد جنسيتها الكويتية الا اذا دخلت في جنسية زوجها بناء على طلبها .
مادة (11(
يفقد الكويتي الجنسية اذا تجنس مختاراً بجنسية اجنبية و لا تفقد زوجته الكويتية جنسيتها الا اذا دخلت في جنسيته , و يفقد اولاده القصر جنسيتهم الكويتية اذا كانوا يدخلون في جنسية ابيهم الجديدة بموجب القانون الخاص بهذه الجنسية و لهم ان يعلنوا وزير الداخلية باختيار جنسيتهم الكويتية خلال السنتين التاليتين لبلوغهم سن الرشد .
و يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية اعادة الجنسية الكويتية لمن فقدها طبقاً للفقرة السابقة اذا اقام في الكويت اقامة مشروعة لمدة سنة على الاقل و طلب العودة الى الجنسية الكويتية و تخلى عن الجنسية الاجنبية , و في هذه الحالة يعتبر مسترداً للجنسية الكويتية من تاريخ موافقة مجلس الوزراء .
مادة (11) مكرر 
على الاجنبى الذي حصل على الجنسية الكويتية وفقاً لاحكام المواد 4 و 5 و 7 و 8 من هذا القانون ان يتنازل عن جنسيته الاجنبية – اذا كان له جنسية اخرى – خلال ثلاثة شهور من تاريخ حصوله على الجنسية الكويتية , و ان يقدم لوزارة الداخلية خلال هذه المدة ما يثبت ذلك , و الا اعتبر المرسوم الصادر بمنحه الجنسية كان لم يكن من تاريخ صدوره .
و تسحب الجنسية في هذه الحالة بمرسوم – بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية – و يترتب على ذلك سحب الجنسية الكويتية ممن يكون قد كسبها معه بطريق التبعية .
مادة (12)
يجوز بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية اعادة الجنسية للمرأة الكويتية التي فقدتها طبقاً لاحكام المادتين السابقتين اذا تخلت عن جنسيتها الاجنبية و كانت اقامتها العادية في الكويت , او عادت للاقامة فيها . و تعتبر مسترده للجنسية من تاريخ موافقة مجلس الوزراء .
مادة (13(
يجوز بمرسوم – بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية – سحب الجنسية الكويتية من الكويتي الذي كسب الجنسية الكويتية بالتطبيق لاحكام المواد 4 و 5 و 7 و 8 من هذا القانون و ذلك في الحالات الآتية :
1- اذا كان قد منح الجنسية الكويتية بطريق الغش او بناء على اقوال كاذبة و يجوز في هذه الحالة سحب الجنسية الكويتية ممن يكون قد كسبها معه بطريق التبعية .
2- اذا حكم عليه خلال عشر سنوات من منحه الجنسية الكويتية في جريمة مخلة بالشرف او الامانة .
3- اذا عزل من وظيفته الحكومية تأديبياً , لاسباب تتصل بالشرف او الامانة خلال عشر سنوات من منحه الجنسية الكويتية .
4- اذا استدعت مصلحة الدولة العليا او امنها الخارجي ذلك . و يجوز في هذه الحالة سحب الجنسية الكويتية ممن يكون قد كسبها معه بطريق التبعية .
5- اذا توافرت الدلائل لدى الجهات المختصة على قيامه بالترويج لمبادئ من شأنها تقويض النظام الاقتصادي او الاجتماعي في البلاد اوعلى انتمائه الى هيئة سياسية اجنبية . و يجوز في هذه الحالة سحب الجنسية الكويتية ممن يكون قد كسبها معه بطريق التبعية .
مادة (14( 
يجوز بمرسوم – بناء على عرض رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام , اسقاط الجنسية الكويتية عن كل من يتمتع بها في الحالات الآتية :
1- اذا دخل الخدمة العسكرية لاحدى الدول الاجنبية و بقي فيها بالرغم من الامر الذي يصدر له من حكومة الكويت بتركها .
2- اذا عمل لمصلحة دولة اجنبية و هي في حالة حرب مع الكويت او كانت العلاقات السياسية قد قطعت معها .
3- اذا كانت اقامته العادية في الخارج و انضم الى هيئة من اغراضها العمل على تقويض النظام الاجتماعي او الاقتصادي للكويت , او صدر حكم بادانته في جرائم ينص الحكم على انها تمس ولاءه لبلاده . 
و يترتب على اسقاط الجنسية في الحالات المتقدمة الذكر ان تزول الجنسية الكويتية عن صاحبها وحده .
مادة (15(
يجوز بمرسوم – بناء على عرض رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام – رد الجنسية الكويتية في أي وقت الى من سحبت منه او اسقطت عنه طبقاً لاحكام المادتين السابقتين .
مادة (16(
ليس للدخول في الجنسية الكويتية و لا لفقدها و لا لاسقاطها و لا لاستردادها أي اثر في الماضي ما لم ينص على غير ذلك .
مادة (17(
سن الرشد الواردة في هذا القانون تحدد طبقاً لاحكام القانون الكويتي .
مادة (18)
التقريرات و اعلانات الاختيار و الطلبات و الاوراق المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون يجب ان توجه الى رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام , و تقدم في الخارج الى الهيئات القنصلية المعهود اليها بالنظر في ذلك .
مادة (19)
يعطى رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام كل كويتي شهادة بالجنسية الكويتية و ذلك بعد التحقق من ثبوت هذه الجنسية وفقاً لاحكام هذا القانون .
مادة (20)
عبء الاثبات يقع على من يدعي انه يتمتع بالجنسية الكويتية .
مادة (21)
يجوز اثبات الجنسية الكويتية , على الوجه المبين بهذا القانون , بتحقيق تجريه لجان تعين بمرسوم بناء على عرض رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام . و لهذه اللجان ان تستدل على وجود الجنسية الكويتية باوراق تثبت ذلك , ولها ان تسمع شهوداً موثوقاً بشهادتهم و ان تأخذ بالشهرة العامة او باي قرينة اخرى تراها كافية في اثبات هذه الجنسية .
و تقدم اللجان تقريراً بنتيجة التحقيق الى لجنة عليا تعين بمرسوم بناء على عرض رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام . و لا يكون تقرير اللجان نافذاً الا اذا صدقت عليه اللجنة العليا .
و يصدر مرسوم بناء على عرض رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام بتنظيم هذه اللجان و بالاجراءات التي تسير عليها في اعمالها .
مادة (21) مكرر - أ- 
تسحب شهادة الجنسية الكويتية اذا تبين انها اعطيت بغير حق بناء على غش او اقوال كاذبة او شهادات غير صحيحة , ويكون السحب بقرار من مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض وزير الداخلية . و ينبغي على ذلك سحب الجنسية الكويتية ممن يكون قد اكتسبها عن حامل تلك الشهادة بطريقة التبعية .
مادة (21) مكرر – ب – 
كل شخص ادلى ببيانات غير صحيحة الى الجهات الادارية المختصة بتحقيق الجنسية الكويتية او اللجان المشكلة لهذا الغرض سواء لاثبات الجنسية الكويتية لنفسه او لغيره او لتسهيل كسبها طبقاً لاحكام هذا القانون و سواء حصل الادلاء شفاهاً او كتابة , و لم يثبت انه بذل جهداً معقولاً للتاكد من صحة ما ادلى به , يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات و بغرامة لا تجاوز مائتي دينار او باحدى هاتين العقوبتين .
فاذا كان قد ادلى بالبيانات سالفة الذكر مع علمه بعدم صحتها كانت العقوبة الحبس مدة لا تجاوز سبع سنوات و يجوز ان تضاف اليها غرامة لا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار .
مادة (22 (
لا يجوز بعد انقضاء سنتين من وقت العمل بهذا القانون , اعطاء جواز سفر الا لمن تثبت له الجنسية الكويتية بموجب احكام هذا القانون .
مادة (23 (
جوازات السفر الصادرة قبل العمل بهذا القانون , وكذلك الجوازات التي تصدر في خلال مدة السنتين المذكورتين في المادة السابقة لمن لا يحمل شهادة الجنسية المنصوص عليها في المادة 19 , تصبح ملغاة بمجرد انقضاء المدة المذكورة .
مادة (24 (
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية , و يعمل به من وقت نشره .
و تصدر القرارات اللازمة لتنفيذه من رئيس دوائر الشرطة و الامن العام .

حاكم الكويت 
عبد الله السالم الصباح 
صدر بقصر السيف :
يوم السبت 5 جمادى الآخرة سنة 1379 هـ
الموافق 5 ديسمبر سنة 1959 م

----------

